# Official Memphis @ Houston Game Thread (4/13/05)



## GNG

<html><head><title><center>Untitled Document</title><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"><style type="text/css"><!--.style2 {font-family: "Times New Roman", Times, serif;font-size: 10px;}.style3 {font-size: 10px;font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;}.style4 {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10px; }.style5 {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;font-weight: bold;font-size: 10px;}.style6 {font-size: 6px}--></style></head>
<body><table width="569" height="165" border="1"><tr><td width="139"><div align="center"><p><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/mem_logo.gif" width="126" height="126"></p><p><span class="style2">(44-33)</span></p></div></td><td width="15"><div align="center"><p><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadTeamResults?statsId1=29&statsId2=10&">at</a></p><p> </p></div></td><td width="139" height="159"><div align="center"><p><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/hou_logo.gif" width="126" height="126"></p><p><span class="style2">(47-31)</span></p></div></td><td width="248"><p align="center"><span class="style5">Teams:</span><span class="style4"> <a href="http://nba.com/grizzlies">Memphis Grizzlies</a> vs <a href="http://nba.com/rockets">Houston Rockets</a></span></p><p align="center" class="style3"><strong>Date: </strong>Wednesday, April 13, 2005</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Time:</strong> 7:30 CST</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Place:</strong> <a href="http://www.houstontoyotacenter.com">Toyota Center</a>, Houston, TX</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>TV:</strong> NBALP, Fox Sports South</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Radio: </strong><a href="http://www.soulclassics.com/home.html">WRBO 103.5 FM</a>, <a href="http://www.sports56whbq.com">560AM</a></p> <p align="center" class="style4"> </p> </td></tr></table>

<center>*Starting Lineups*</center>
<p align="left" class="style6"> </p><table width="510" height="133" border="1"><tr><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3549.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3404.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3516.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="35"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3513.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="120"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3116.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td></tr><tr><td height="23"><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3549&statsId2=919&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3404&statsId2=3019&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3516&statsId2=3179&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3513&statsId2=863&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3116&statsId2=3599&">vs</a></div></td></tr><tr><td height="102"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/919.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3019.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3179.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/863.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3599.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td></tr></table><p> </p></center></body></html>







Team Roster *|* Team Stats *|* Remaining Schedule *|* Season Splits *|* Quotes *|* Game Notes







Team Roster *|* Team Stats *|* Remaining Schedule *|* Season Splits *|* Quotes *|* Game Notes



<center>*News and Other Info*</center>
*Game Previews*: NBA *|* The Commercial Appeal
*Follow Online*: CBS Sportsline *|* ESPN *|* NBA
*Play by Play*: CBS Sportsline *|* ESPN *|* NBA
*Game Recap*: NBA *|* ESPN *|* Yahoo!
*Game Photos*: CBS Sportsline *|* ESPN *|* Getty *|* Yahoo!
*Postseason Chase*: Playoff Picture *|* Seeding Watch
*BBB.net Game Threads*: Houston Forum



*Note:* Game Thread Best Viewed at 1024x768​


----------



## GNG

Take note of my signature. We've flown past the previous goal, so I think we can beat 75 posts easily. I'll also up the reward to 150 uCash.


----------



## GNG

Pau Gasol on Clarence Weatherspoon might be the biggest mismatch at any position the Grizzlies have had this season.

Hopefully, Pau just wipes him out. I don't think they'll stick Yao on him, because of foul issues and stamina issues. Dikembe would cause problems though, IMO.


----------



## MemphisX

Man I want to see Dahntay on T Mac.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

rawse said:


> Take note of my signature. We've flown past the previous goal, so I think we can beat 75 posts easily. I'll also up the reward to 150 uCash.


That's amazing...means if you post 6 times after the 75th post you will get 900 uCash points --> nearly 1.000 uCash points for just so few posts...this is unique at bbb.net!

My Prediction:
Memphis 110
-
Houston 103


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Will a win clinch Memphis a play-off spot?


----------



## EduRiker

Memphis 90
Houston 92

TMac sinks at the end.


----------



## GNG

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Will a win clinch Memphis a play-off spot?


Yep. For here on out, a Memphis win or a Minnesota loss will clinch.


----------



## UKfan4Life

After the performance at Dallas (especially since they were without Jerry Stackhouse), I have a hard time predicting a Memphis win. That's all I want to say.

Prove me wrong Grizz!


----------



## Pejavlade

Memphis 102
Huston 95

Sura 17pts 8reb 9asts


----------



## GNG

*Michael Cage's Keys to the Game*


Protect the defensive glass.
Offensive execution
Contain T-Mac


----------



## GNG

Well, T-Mac and Yao are a combined 7-7 from the floor. No other Rockets have scored. We're doing pretty well on offense, although we're not shooting great. All of our starters have a field goal before the first timeout. We've also gotten several offensive rebounds.

Nine lead changes already.

Houston 14-13 with 5:43 left in the first.

On another note, but Internet speed is awful tonight. I'll be checking in at the quarter breaks.


----------



## The_Franchise

Great game thread Rawse. The Rockets are really feeding Yao to begin the game with, Wright hasn't done a good job sticking with him. The Grizzlies should front and double him in the 2nd half but let him go 1 on 1 with Wright in the first.

Gasol needs atleast 18 shots with Weatherspoon guarding him.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Well, Gasol is the first to dunk on Yao. Can't wait for Stro to come in. Hopefully he'll demand the ball as much as he did last time the Rockets and Grizzlies played.

This is going to be an exciting game all the way through. The number of lead changes has been insane.

GO GRIZZ!


----------



## GNG

<marquee>*End of the 1st*</marquee>








*Grizzlies 26*

Mike Miller 9 points
Lorenzen Wright 4 rebounds
Mike Miller 3 assists








*Rockets 24*

Tracy McGrady 8 points
Clarence Weatherspoon 4 rebounds
Bob Sura 3 assists


----------



## UKfan4Life

I swear, these guys that just came off the bench better come out soon. Already we've been blocked twice and then fouled someone on the other end. 

This better not hurt the flow of the game, because it was going well for us.

Stro for 2 over Mutumbo.


----------



## GNG

Posey just got swatted by McGrady.

Yeah, Pau did go up strong put down a nice dunk on Yao in the first. I hope he shows that same aggressiveness against Weatherspoon..

Stro puts in a rainbow jumpshot.

30-28 Houston


----------



## GNG

Earl Watson, are you _stupid_?


----------



## UKfan4Life

Earl Watson is the worst offensive PG I have seen in the NBA in a LONG time. Holy crap. He is KILLING our offensive momentum. He makes the dumbest pass of the last few games that results in a steal for Houston, then he goes for a pull up jumper in transition on our next offensive posession that, of course, is a brick.

Please pull him out of the game. PLEASE! I would pay Mike Fratello to keep Earl Watson out of the rest of this game. Unless he gets hot from downtown, he is completely useless. I'd rather have JWill in the whole game or have Burks back him up with Earl as the third string PG. 

GAH! His offensive game is painful to watch.


----------



## HogsFan1188

The whole second team is just sucking horribly. :curse:


----------



## GNG

UKfan4Life said:


> Earl Watson is the worst offensive PG I have seen in the NBA in a LONG time. Holy crap. He is KILLING our offensive momentum. He makes the dumbest pass of the last few games that results in a steal for Houston, then he goes for a pull up jumper in transition on our next offensive posession that, of course, is a brick.


That's what I was saying.

He dribbled down into the trees, had nowhere to go, so he tries kicking it out to the wings and wound up handing the ball to TMac.

Next possession, he just pulls up from 16. Didn't even think about passing.

I do wonder sometimes why Fratello doesn't give Watson the same treatment he's given JWill.

And as I type, Earl misreads Gasol and throws it out of bounds. 

:curse:


----------



## UKfan4Life

Alright Stro, so you want to give everyone a repeat of that dunk you had on Yao earlier this year, right? RIGHT? Then why in the HELL do you shoot that TERRIBLE jumpshot that you almost NEVER make with Yao GUARDING YOU!?

THESE GUYS ARE KILLING OUR OFFENSE AND JUST FOULING HOUSTON ON THE OTHER END! TAKE THEM OUT MIKE! 

Houston will pull away soon with these bench players in and then we're in trouble. Get the starters in and keep them in for as long as they want. 

40-30 Houston. Thank you, offensively-****ing-challenged bench.

I've never been so pissed at Grizzlies players in my life.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Ever since the bench came in, the Grizzlies have become girly-men and have not been going inside.

Someone be a man like Lorenzen and take it right to them.


----------



## GNG

Pau Gasol gets noooooo respect from referees.

This looks just like the Dallas game.


----------



## UKfan4Life

And as soon as I post that, JWill takes it right at Yao and gets fouled. JWill. He just out-performed our bench post play with that simple drive and 2 FTs. Anyone find that strange? Maybe even a little...I don't know..._PATHETIC_?


----------



## GNG

After two quick turnovers, Earl Watson gets benched. God bless America and amen.


----------



## HogsFan1188

We cant get a damn call!!


----------



## UKfan4Life

rawse said:


> Pau Gasol gets noooooo respect from referees.
> 
> This looks just like the Dallas game.


Sure is. I never thought I'd say this, but the amount of players that get PT definitley needs to be shortened. Too many of our bench guys kill our momentum.

Why hasn't Dahntay been in? James Posey hasn't done much, and I'd love to see Dahntay guard TMac.

Rockets up 12. Oh well. Maybe we'll clinch the playoff spot in our next game, because these guys don't seem to care much right now.


----------



## HogsFan1188

Why not just play Antonio?


----------



## GNG

JWill just stole the ball from Yao and fed Mike for two.

21-14 on the boards in favor of Houston. Defensive rebounds, guys. When's it going to happen?


----------



## UKfan4Life

rawse said:


> After two quick turnovers, Earl Watson gets benched. God bless America and amen.


I'm going to have a sign at the next Grizzlies home game, and it's going to say:

"All I want for Xmas '05 is for Earl Watson to be benched."


----------



## GNG

UKfan4Life said:


> Sure is. I never thought I'd say this, but the amount of players that get PT definitley needs to be shortened. Too many of our bench guys kill our momentum.


That's why we need to trade those guys. Before the rest of the league catches on.



> Why hasn't Dahntay been in? James Posey hasn't done much, and I'd love to see Dahntay guard TMac.


I'd love to see anyone guard TMac. He's been smoking us all game.


----------



## european

Wow,even Mike Miller is selfish in this game.
Where's our chemistry?


----------



## UKfan4Life

We really can't get a damn call. Someone save us.

Yao can't get a call either. 3 fouls for him.

46-33 Houston. We're staring another straight blowout right in the eyes right now.


----------



## GNG

UKfan4Life said:


> I'm going to have a sign at the next Grizzlies home game, and it's going to say:
> 
> "All I want for Xmas '05 is for Earl Watson to be benched."


Hopefully, he won't be here by next Christmas.


----------



## UKfan4Life

rawse said:


> Hopefully, he won't be here by next Christmas.


Right, but Mike Fratello can give me an early Xmas present by benching him THIS season.


----------



## GNG

european said:


> Wow,even Mike Miller is selfish in this game.
> Where's our chemistry?


Actually, I think Mike's been the only one playing well. He's been coming off screens, hitting jumpshots, driving to the goal, he's our lead assister. That charge he just had was questionable, but I won't complain because it likely bailed Gasol out on the next possession.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Guess who our go-to-guy needs to be right now? Lorenzen Wright.

Apparently he's the only one out there that is a man.


----------



## UKfan4Life

rawse said:


> Actually, I think Mike's been the only one playing well. He's been coming off screens, hitting jumpshots, driving to the goal, he's our lead assister. That charge he just had was questionable, but I won't complain because it likely bailed Gasol out on the next possession.


Lorezen Wright has been playing well too. He's playing with authority; something 13 other guys on this team could do.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Ren and Mike Miller need to stay in the game for the rest of the game. Both of them are playing very well and are our #1 inside-outside combo right now.


----------



## GNG

Members browsing the forum:



> rawse*, BaLLiStiX17, european, HogsFan1188, LeroyJames*, roastedtoaster, rocketeer, theLegend, UKfan4Life+


So it's not the Bulls board, but hey, we're getting there.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Hey look...

Posey did something good. He drew TMac's third foul.

It would also help if someone would guard Mike James.


----------



## GNG

UKfan4Life said:


> Lorezen Wright has been playing well too. He's playing with authority; something 13 other guys on this team could do.


True, he _has_ had a nice game. Can't stop Yao, but he's not getting help.


----------



## european

rawse said:


> Actually, I think Mike's been the only one playing well. He's been coming off screens, hitting jumpshots, driving to the goal, he's our lead assister. That charge he just had was questionable, but I won't complain because it likely bailed Gasol out on the next possession.


No doubt about that.
I just think he was selfish on that 2 plays,that long long three with many seconds left in the clock,and on that charge play,Pau was wide open under the basket.
But Mike is our MVP tonight by far.


----------



## GNG

UKfan4Life said:


> It would also help if someone would guard Mike James.


That's your boy's job. 

And just as I type that, he swipes the final shot of the half away from James. Good job.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Ok, so the half ends on a good note at least. Rockets are still up 10 though and this is looking disturbingly similar to the Dallas game. We get it close, and they extend it back to an 8 or 10 point lead.

If the bench gets anywhere close to half the playing time they got in the first half, I'm going to explode.


----------



## UKfan4Life

rawse said:


> That's your boy's job.
> 
> And just as I type that, he swipes the final shot of the half away from James. Good job.


I know, but he's getting lost, not actually getting beat, although it doesn't matter. 

Dahntay better get some PT in the second half if we're going to have mass subs again.


----------



## GNG

*Bright Spots*

Yao Ming has three PFs.
Miller has been automatic.
Lorenzen is playing big.

*Low Points*

Our second string has never been worse.
Earl killed our momentum dead.
Gasol's isn't as aggressive as Weatherspoon is fat.
Getting beat on the boards.
No one is guarding Mike James.
Yao Ming is getting whatever he wants down low.
We don't have a mean streak.


----------



## GNG

<marquee>*Halftime*</marquee>








*Grizzlies 42*

Mike Miller 15 points
Lorenzen Wright 5 rebounds
Mike Miller 3 assists








*Rockets 52*

Tracy McGrady 14 points
Tracy McGrady 5 rebounds
Tracy McGrady 5 assists


----------



## The_Franchise

McGrady also has 3 PF's, something to keep an eye on. Miller is stroking those shots coming off of screens, so we could see the handsome Ryan Bowen get additional PT in the 2nd half. He does a great job reading the screens, contesting shots and overplaying his man forcing Miller to drive to the hole.


----------



## GNG

Pau, you have at least five inches on Weatherspoon.

Taking talent and ability into consideration, Clarence is having a much, much better game.


----------



## GNG

*blinks*


----------



## UKfan4Life

This will probably end up being another blowout. 

Shane is one of the most intelligent basketball players in the NBA, but that is an Earl Watson-ish offensive mistake to try and score as a post player in the lane at Shane's height. And just so you know, it doesn't get any dumber than an Earl Watson-ish offensive mistake.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Ok, let's at least try and keep it under a 20 point lead guys. 

Can you believe it? We only need to win one game and right now our playoff spot is in jeaporady.


----------



## GNG

Three straight fast break layups for the Rockets. Care to make it four?

And sorry, but Brian Cardinal has been playing just as bad as anyone making trouble in the locker room right now.


----------



## GNG

It's Mike Miller and four decoys out there.


----------



## GNG

I don't want Mike Miller to pass the ball for the rest of the game. He is en-freaking-fuego. nfire:


----------



## GNG

We need to build up about an eight point lead. Our bench has to come in soon.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Oh my god. James Posey to Mike Miller. Are you kdding me? I was about to explode after he lost that pass from JWill.

Oh yeah. Bob "Flop" Sura.


----------



## The_Franchise

Mike Miller was on fire in the 3rd... Bowen sat on the bench thanks to some stubborn coaching by JVG. Weatherspoon and Miller combined for many, many Memphis points.


----------



## GNG

<marquee>*End of the 3rd*</marquee>








*Grizzlies 66*

Mike Miller 25 points
Lorenzen Wright 7 rebounds
Mike Miller 4 assists








*Rockets 69*

Tracy McGrady, Yao Ming 16 points
Clarence Weatherspoon 7 rebounds
Tracy McGrady, Bob Sura 5 assists

17-5 run to close the quarter. Mike Miller is ballin'.


----------



## GNG

UKfan4Life said:


> Oh my god. James Posey to Mike Miller. Are you kdding me? I was about to explode after he lost that pass from JWill.


What an amazing play. I didn't know whether to yell at Posey or pump my fist. Miller was just Johnny-on-the-spot.


----------



## GNG

Houston is in the bonus with 10:18 to go in the game. :sigh:


----------



## GNG

Get Earl out of there. That was the most telegraphed pass of the month.


----------



## GNG

Memphis within one off a Posey three. 72-71.

Unbelievable.

Sura hits a three. Back to four.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Get the first unit back in! They've gotten all the rest they need.


----------



## UKfan4Life

GET THE FIRST UNIT BACK IN! 

The last thing we need is Earl throwing up a terrible shot to avoid a shot clock violation.

Yao to the FT line. Houston is pulling away.

MIKE FRATELLO! It does not take a rocket scientist to realize the first unit needs to be in NOW!!!


----------



## GNG

Mike Miller is blazing. He's headed toward a career-high.


----------



## The_Franchise

When will Memphis double Yao?


----------



## UKfan4Life

It took a while to get that 4th foul on Yao Ming.


----------



## UKfan4Life

No defensive recovery on Yao.


----------



## GNG

UKfan4Life said:


> MIKE FRATELLO! It does not take a rocket scientist to realize the first unit needs to be in NOW!!!


I don't understand what's so tempting about taking a player out when he's hot.

Miller goes out and we're immediately down by 8.

I'm fairly sure Mike didn't say, "Hey coach, take me out, I'm beat."

Miller's back in and it gets cut to four.


----------



## GNG

Mike Miller

New career-high!!


----------



## UKfan4Life

MIKE MILLER FOR 3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GRIZZ WITHIN ONE!! DEFENSE!

And damn it, wouldn't ya know it? Second chance points killed our momentum...sort of.

MILLER FOR 2! NEW CAREER HIGH!


----------



## The_Franchise

You know you're on fire when the crowd sighs everytime you touch the ball. Fantastic shooting display from Miller.


----------



## GNG

Every post after this one will earn you 150 uCash.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Please get up Pau.


----------



## GNG

Wow, what a shot Pau just took in the face.


----------



## The_Franchise

Ooh Pau was just smacked in the face by Yao. Unintentionally, of course.


----------



## GNG

Pau gets smacked across the arms by Yao on one end. No call. 

Yao gets a wide open layup. Ticky tack call on Mike Miller.

Gotta send those fans home happy.


----------



## UKfan4Life

That three point play by Yao will probably seal the game.

Pau gets no respect. Yao draped one arm over Both of Pau's arms, and that constitutes a foul, but nothing is called, yet it's ok to call a little touch foul on a wide open lay up for Yao.


----------



## HogsFan1188

Im just gonna go on and say it....**** these stupid mother ****ing refs, they can kiss my white *** and go rot in hell.


----------



## UKfan4Life

F Mike James in the A. :curse:


----------



## GNG

Mike Miller with the dunk. Three points.

And Mike James ices it. Six point game.

Miller gets clobbered on the way to the goal. But we're Memphis and have no marketable stars, so guess whether or not you heard a "tweet" noise.


----------



## UKfan4Life

HogsFan1188 said:


> Im just gonna go on and say it....**** these stupid mother ****ing refs, they can kiss my white *** and go rot in hell.


Preach. These refs weren't so bad overall, but that was unquestionablly a foul on Yao and then a call made just so they can do their best to send the Houston fans home happy. Very cheap.


----------



## GNG

<marquee>*Final*</marquee>








*Grizzlies x*

Mike Miller 25 points
Lorenzen Wright 7 rebounds
Mike Miller 4 assists








*Rockets x + 8*

Tracy McGrady, Yao Ming 16 points
Clarence Weatherspoon 7 rebounds
Tracy McGrady, Bob Sura 5 assists


----------



## GNG

HogsFan1188 said:


> Im just gonna go on and say it....**** these stupid mother ****ing refs, they can kiss my white *** and go rot in hell.


It's definitely what I'm thinking. This was a veteran group of officials tonight, too.

I don't how many times Pranica and Cage alluded to this being a playoff game with a playoff atmosphere, and then the officials pull cheap crap like that? C'mon. What does Pau Gasol have to do to buy an f'ing call? The officials wouldn't have even whistled that (accidental) punch to the face by Yao, if Pau didn't crumple to the floor.

I always wonder where this home cooking is at _our_ arena. I can't remember the last time where I've watched a game and said, "Man, we sure are getting the benefit of the doubt tonight." Especially down the stretch - I don't know if that's happened this year at all in crunch time.

This hurts, but the only player who should feel cheated is Mike Miller. If it weren't for him, this would have been Dallas Pt. II.

FWIW, Houston went to the line 19 more times. +16 for the game.


----------



## GNG

Guests, sign up! We'd love to have everyone contribute.

If each guest I saw viewing the thread tonight posted a couple times, we would have nearly double the posts here.


----------



## HogsFan1188

At least Mike Miller is starting to emerge as a star player and a team leader.


----------



## roastedtoaster

i dont see how one may call out the officials. in the two games played in memphis, the grizzlies took 19 more freethrows than the rockets. 

for games played in houston, the rockets have take 5 more. 

furthermore. in the 4 games played, yao has been called for 22 fouls. or an average of 5.5 fouls per game.


----------



## LJD

Damn...the Rockets got so many more free throws...the refs certainly weren't being kind to Memphis tonight.


----------



## roastedtoaster

i dont see how one may call out the officials. in the two games played in memphis, the grizzlies took 19 more freethrows than the rockets. 

for games played in houston, the rockets have take 5 more. 

furthermore. in the 4 games played, yao has been called for 22 fouls. or an average of 5.5 fouls per game. thats nearly 2 above his average.


----------



## LJD

^Yeah, but in this game alone the Rockets got *19* more free throws.


----------



## UKfan4Life

roastedtoaster said:


> i dont see how one may call out the officials. in the two games played in memphis, the grizzlies took 19 more freethrows than the rockets.
> 
> for games played in houston, the rockets have take 5 more.
> 
> furthermore. in the 4 games played, yao has been called for 22 fouls. or an average of 5.5 fouls per game. thats nearly 2 above his average.


One of the 2 games in Memphis was a blowout.

I actually wasn't too bothered by the officiating overall, just down the stretch it got pretty ridiculous.


----------



## roastedtoaster

2nd rockets memphis game *in* houston, the rockets were out shot from the line by *15*


----------



## HogsFan1188

roastedtoaster said:


> i dont see how one may call out the officials. in the two games played in memphis, the grizzlies took 19 more freethrows than the rockets.
> 
> for games played in houston, the rockets have take 5 more.
> 
> furthermore. in the 4 games played, yao has been called for 22 fouls. or an average of 5.5 fouls per game. thats nearly 2 above his average.



Its more of the fact that Pau can never get a call when he needs one. Not just in games with the Rockets but all season long. Then a guy a foot shorted and 100 pounds lighter can go and slightly touch Yao and its a foul every time.


----------



## roastedtoaster

HogsFan1188 said:


> Its more of the fact that Pau can never get a call when he needs one. Not just in games with the Rockets but all season long. Then a guy a foot shorted and 100 pounds lighter can go and slightly touch Yao and its a foul every time.


Yao avg 6.15 free throw per game. 
against MEM. avg 3.25 free throw per game. 

Pau avg 6.76 free throw per game. 
against HOU. avg 8 free throw per game. 

no one is out to get Pau. i don't see how he doesn't get the calls, in fact, he gets more calls, his average ft attempts are up 1.24 against the rockets whereas yao drops 2.9 attempts and in the 4 games this season, has averaged 5.5 fouls per game against them. 

as far as the season goes, i have no idea what the situation with Pau goes. I know we will both defend our guys respectively. i must say that Pau has a reputation of a whiner around the league, and i think that wins and loses him calls.


----------



## UKfan4Life

roastedtoaster said:


> as far as the season goes, i have no idea what the situation with Pau goes. I know we will both defend our guys respectively. i must say that Pau has a reputation of a whiner around the league, and i think that wins and loses him calls.


Pau has a reputation as a whiner? Every player whines after every foul called unless they meant to foul someone to prevent an easy basket. Pau is no exception, neither is Yao, TMac, Kobe, KG, TD, Steve Nash, Amare, etc. Even some of the not-as-good players whine after every call.

So, Pau has a reputation of a whiner? Well, so does every other player in the NBA then.


----------



## GNG

UKfan4Life said:


> Pau has a reputation as a whiner? Every player whines after every foul called unless they meant to foul someone to prevent an easy basket. Pau is no exception, neither is Yao, TMac, Kobe, KG, TD, Steve Nash, Amare, etc. Even some of the not-as-good players whine after every call.
> 
> So, Pau has a reputation of a whiner? Well, so does every other player in the NBA then.


Word.

I don't know why Pau gets that reputation. I believe it's because his facial features are alot more pronounced than others, and it's very obvious when he's upset with something. I don't think he complains significantly more than anyone else though, and most times, he has a legitimate gripe.

If anyone deserves the title of "biggest whiner in the league," it's Tim Duncan, and most people who know their stuff would put him high on the list as well. The difference is that Duncan is stoic and stone-faced no matter what, so it's not as blatant, but even after the calls Timmy _gets_, he's constantly politicking with the official for the _next_ call.


----------



## GNG

Points donated for tonight. Thanks for participating.


----------



## UKfan4Life

rawse said:


> Word.
> 
> I don't know why Pau gets that reputation. I believe it's because his facial features are alot more pronounced than others, and it's very obvious when he's upset with something. I don't think he complains significantly more than anyone else though, and most times, he has a legitimate gripe.
> 
> If anyone deserves the title of "biggest whiner in the league," it's Tim Duncan, and most people who know their stuff would put him high on the list as well. The difference is that Duncan is stoic and stone-faced no matter what, so it's not as blatant, but even after the calls Timmy _gets_, he's constantly politicking with the official for the _next_ call.


Definitley.

But it's hard to blame those consistent all-stars that whine, especially TD. I mean, when you've been the back-to-back MVP before and are the best player on one of the best teams in the League, you SHOULD try and work the officials at all times. It pisses me off, but hey, it works.

Pau just needs to get some respect from the officials. He should've been an All-Star reserve this year and if he's not that next year, then it'll be a crying shame. I'm sure once he gets voted an All-Star, he'll start getting more respect.


----------

